# Aging, Palette, Experience, and other things Cuban...



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

So here I am, well over a year into my cigar smoking experience, and 500+ cigars later. Herf'N'Turf once told me to smoke a thousand cigars and THEN talk about my palette and experience and such. Well I'm not quite there, but I also don't see my palette getting any better; perhaps I'm wrong, only time will tell.

AAAnnnyyyways, I was thinking about aging cigars, and being able to tell the subtle differences. Can a person even remember what a cigar tasted like a year ago? If say I get a box of Monti #4 that as of right now in my opinion suck money ballz, smoke one, then let them sit for a year+, how will I remember what they used to taste like? Notepad?

This leads me to my second though of the evening: I think my palette sucks! Big time! I hear guys talk about rainbow of flavors in a Cuban cigar. Well I'm having hard time naming 1 or 2 tastes, much less 5, 6, or 7 like some on here can. I mean I really enjoy Cubans, REALLY, and they are ways better than non Cuban IN MY OPINION, but I usually can pinpoint 1 or 2 major flavors in a cigar, nothing more. Will I learn to pick up more subtle flavors in my cigars? I can tell you for sure that Bolivar RC has a citrus to it plus twang, whatever that is, but it sure is missing from non Cubans. Trinidad RE has sweet caramel and sweet butter plus twang, but what else? No idea...

I think I may have reached the peek of my flavor identity ability. That's fine I suppose. Though when I read some of your posts on here I wonder, will I ever experience Cuban cigars in such a multi-dimensional way as some senior guys on here do?

I guess what I want to ask is: am I doing something wrong? I let my cigars rest. Even "age" some a bit or get older stock. Keep them at proper RH (no more 72% for me LOL). Dry box them for a day before I smoke them. Smoke them slowly as to not overheat and turn on the bitterness. Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy the Cigar, the aroma, the flavor(s), the time spent unwinding and relaxing. BUT I feel like I'm missing something. Like the experience could be taken to the next level, to mind blowing heights (so far only VERY few cigars floored me) where I could really get into trans like state when smoking... BUT HOW? Is it even possible for some? Could I be lacking some mysterious genetic makeup in the stemcells that became my tongue and brain taste receptors 30 years ago? 

oke:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Question 1- Are you retrohaling or "snorking"? This opened new doors for me years back....


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> Question 1- Are you retrohaling or "snorking"? This opened new doors for me years back....


Sometimes. Very gently. This tends to irritate my nose and sinuses and I end up stuffed the next day. Though I try to blow some back out through my nose but I don't really pick up new flavors this way. What I do instead is inhale a tiny bit of smoke I puff out, this way I pick up nice aromas in the cigar smoke.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I suppose this is not a "good" thing, but I smoked cigarettes before I gave them up for cigars. So, the retrohale comes easy to me and is a natural part of my smoking process even though I never inhale to my lungs. It's sort of a tough thing to explain., but in doing this I can pick up different characteristics of the cigar immediately.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

When you say that you are well over a year into your cigar smoking experience how long do you mean? Palates can take YEAR*S* to develop to the point where you can pinpoint a ton of different flavors in a cigar.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Hey Martin... I also thought that I would never be able to detect all the flavors that others were talking about but through time and trial I have goten to a place where I can. Here is a link to the best post I have ever read about the subject... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/33480-refining-your-pallette.html

Gary is a very intelligent brother and is one of the most respected members of the online cigar community... heed his advice even if it all seems too tedious.

As far as the aging goes, I don't know how to explain it because I don't take notes, but I can definitely remember what a cigar tasted like the last time I smoked it. Aging cigars does make a difference and your patience will be rewarded in the end. Remember that you are only a year into this hobby and there is always lots to learn.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

bdw1984 said:


> Hey Martin... I also thought that I would never be able to detect all the flavors that others were talking about but through time and trial I have goten to a place where I can. Here is a link to the best post I have ever read about the subject... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/33480-refining-your-pallette.html
> 
> Gary is a very intelligent brother and is one of the most respected members of the online cigar community... heed his advice even if it all seems too tedious.
> 
> As far as the aging goes, I don't know how to explain it because I don't take notes, but I can definitely remember what a cigar tasted like the last time I smoked it. Aging cigars does make a difference and your patience will be rewarded in the end. Remember that you are only a year into this hobby and there is always lots to learn.


That is a great link! I remember reading that a long time ago. All of the points are great advice. :thumb: Those stickies are worth revisiting, I should do it more often. Great reading!


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

The palate comes with experience, I know I don't have the most experienced palate but I can really tell a BIG change from when I started smoking about 5 years ago. As everyone's palate is different what one person detects someone else may pick up as something else. In CC's the flavors I seem to detect the easiest are choc/cocoa, coffee/espresso, wood, earth, leather, and that earthy TWANG. As was pointed out the snork or retrohale does open up possibilities.

As for the aging thing: I've only been smoking cigars for CC's for about one year and most of my inventory is from 08 and newer.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Martin, wow! Thanks for asking that , as you basically described me to a tee!

Ive often wondered but never wanted to ask those same exact questions. Looking forward to this thread!

Id bump ya but Im all used up for the day 

I agree with everything except that Monte 4 business  They are awesome smokes dammit!!

Jim


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*Good info on the link...Thanks.
How could you possibly not remember what monkey ballz taste like? :nono:
If they still have that taste after a years wait, tuck em in for another years nap. :thumb:
I'm still a noob myself...maybe 3 yrs in and still find that good ones I liked get even more flavorful every time I find a box I forgot I had.
On the other hand I have run across some that I loved when got them and second time around they leave me wondering why I didn't just use that money to go to the brass pole dancing contest. :noidea: 
:bolt::bolt:
*


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Martin
Taking into cnsideration that you are not a patient guy ( No disrepect intended). You need to slow down. Forget refining your palate. Nature happens. I have many conversations with guys that have smoke for years
and have dificult time describing exactly what they taste. All that matter is
is weather they enjoy it. 
Termenology can also get into the way. One mans spice is another mans pepper.
Pairing is also very important when it comes to picking up some of the nuances. Smoking a cigar with water, coffeee, iced tea, adult beverage, will all change the experience. THis is especially true when it comes to the medium bodied sticks. 
Have also found that some flavors are easier to pick up than others. Cocoa
honey are the 2 I get first. Who really knows what barnyard or woodsy taste like. It is like ****, I know it when I see it.

If I were you, I would take a cigar you consider to be good, not great.
Isolate yourself. Distractions are just that. Pair it with water,,,make notes of the 1/3's. Next day pair it with coffee, and so on. Avoid heavy beverages.
Lastly as what folks here think is the best pairing. Many times, a spiced rum
helps me notice fruity......

Go slow, enjoy the journey................


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah I agree with "Bull" about the "slowing down".

I think what "Herf N Turf" (who is an experienced BOTL) meant was that you need to smoke a lot to develope your pallete but I don't think he meant smoking a lot in a hurry.

Just out of curiosity, how fast do you smoke say a standard corona size which is 42 RG and about 5-1/2"?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Martin
> Taking into cnsideration that you are not a patient guy ( No disrepect intended). You need to slow down. Forget refining your palate. Nature happens. I have many conversations with guys that have smoke for years
> and have dificult time describing exactly what they taste. All that matter is
> is weather they enjoy it.
> ...


I've refrained from this thread for many reasons but Al just said exactly what I would say if I replied.
:rockon::tpd:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> So here I am, well over a year into my cigar smoking experience, and 500+ cigars later. Herf'N'Turf once told me to smoke a thousand cigars and THEN talk about my palette and experience and such. Well I'm not quite there, but I also don't see my palette getting any better; perhaps I'm wrong, only time will tell.
> 
> AAAnnnyyyways, I was thinking about aging cigars, and being able to tell the subtle differences. Can a person even remember what a cigar tasted like a year ago? If say I get a box of Monti #4 that as of right now in my opinion suck money ballz, smoke one, then let them sit for a year+, how will I remember what they used to taste like? Notepad?
> 
> ...


Everyone's palate is just that everyone's palate. How many flavors you can will be able to pick out. Is dependent on many factors first being genetics. Every one contrives perceives things in a different manner. I think your biggest problem right now. 1st most of your stock is not even really old enough to smoke. Most Cuban cigars need at least 3 years of age to mature to the point where they can deliver all these flavors. Problem number 2 your palate is roughly a year old. It has not had the experience example. If you asked a 10 year old what they felt when they were stuck driving in rush hour traffic could they tell you. Of course not your palate will develop in time. Then again there are many who smoke for years and still can't taste certain differences. Example my kid sister eats Spaghetti sauce out of a jar. The thought makes me want to vomit. Some will go through life just as happy with a Swisher Sweet as you are with a $30 Cuban. To each his own in the end its not about what your palate can and can't taste. It's that you enjoy whatever it is you are smoking. Also don't buy into the commercial reviews that are written. I laugh when i read one where the writer actually can taste 
*Madagascar Vanilla.*

For many Vanilla is just that vanilla. writing a review is sometimes like writing a script for a movie. It tends to be more colorful and exaggerated than the actual experience is. That's why i don't read them i only read reviews from other BOTL as they are honest and without an agenda. That being said enjoy your journey Martin smoke what you like like what you smoke!!!!!!!!!!!!
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bdw1984 said:


> Hey Martin... I also thought that I would never be able to detect all the flavors that others were talking about but through time and trial I have goten to a place where I can. Here is a link to the best post I have ever read about the subject... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/33480-refining-your-pallette.html
> 
> Gary is a very intelligent brother and is one of the most respected members of the online cigar community... heed his advice even if it all seems too tedious.
> 
> As far as the aging goes, I don't know how to explain it because I don't take notes, but I can definitely remember what a cigar tasted like the last time I smoked it. Aging cigars does make a difference and your patience will be rewarded in the end. Remember that you are only a year into this hobby and there is always lots to learn.


Lol...*even if it seems too tedious....*bless your little heart Ben! ha ha ha
Ok Martin...you're already getting some good advice here and like Bull is saying ( with no disrespect at all ) you do tend to rush the process a bit and have expectations for something that takes time...there is no cheat sheet nor is there any cliffs notes to get ahead of the curve when refining your palate. Think of wine *connoisseurs* where it takes literally years for them to be able to discern certain flavors...these guys can even tell you where the damn grape was grown in some cases. Coffee tasters...the same thing.

It probably took me 3 or 4 years to start being able to pick out nuances of cigars and rushing this process is only going to confuse or cause anxiety...let it come to you instead of you chasing 'it'....I assure you it will come. Cigars are meant to be enjoyed and to relax you...the mind is a funny thing...when pressed to do certain things it will at times do battle with you and when you just sit back and relax your mind will accept things is a different way...it will actually open up. Duress plays a big part in keeping our brains from functioning the way it's supposed to and we end up missing out on things we wanted to really find out. Example...remember the last time you were just vegging out and something 'popped' into your head that you were trying to remember...it's called stress management and when you can manage that environment in your brain then things start working much better and you actually focus better when your mind is relaxed. How's that for tedious Ben? lol :smoke2:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

To answer some of your questions:

I've been smoking since Dec 31st 2009; I've had my first Cuban that night and that's how I got into the hobby. So a year and 3 months almost.

I don't smoke fast. I used to. Not sure what a 42rg 5" would take me, but I can tell you that I had H.Upmann Mag 46 last night, and I smoked it till there was about 3/4 inch left. It took around 1 hour and 45 minutes or so. I don't consider that "rushing things". Perhaps I'm wrong. I never go out for a cigar unless I know I can spend AT LEAST hour and a half. Usually it ends up being 2h +/- 30 minutes.

I do not read professional reviews, only those posted on here.

I am inpatient. BUT cigars are my ME time, and I don't rush it, I think.

I usually pair cigars with whiskey, vodka cranberry, or red wine. Don't really smoke in the morning, I only once or twice had a chance to have a morning smoke, Boli PC + espresso, not bad, but not my think. I like it much more in the evening.

I'm not desperately trying to do something here. Just been wondering if I'm missing something. And form the replies posted it looks like I'm mostly missing experience that should hopefully come with time.

In any case, I DO ENJOY the hobby, so no worries there guys


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> To answer some of your questions:
> 
> I've been smoking since Dec 31st 2009; I've had my first Cuban that night and that's how I got into the hobby. So a year and 3 months almost.
> 
> ...


Nobody is trying to condemn you or judge you here Martin. The point that is being made is that you need to relax, smoke a while, enjoy and most of all stop worrying on it all. Your palate will come to fruition when it is ready but meanwhile enjoy what YOU enjoy right now. :rockon:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> Nobody is trying to condemn you or judge you here Martin. The point that is being made is that you need to relax, smoke a while, enjoy and most of all stop worrying on it all. Your palate will come to fruition when it is ready but meanwhile enjoy what YOU enjoy right now. :rockon:


Warren is able to say in a couple of sentences that takes me in paragraphs...well done sir. It's the journey not the destination.:rapture:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Nobody is trying to condemn you or judge you here Martin. The point that is being made is that you need to relax, smoke a while, enjoy and most of all stop worrying on it all. Your palate will come to fruition when it is ready but meanwhile enjoy what YOU enjoy right now. :rockon:





Cigary said:


> Warren is able to say in a couple of sentences that takes me in paragraphs...well done sir. It's the journey not the destination.:rapture:


Guys guys guys, I know 
I was simply sharing my thoughts after a year+ of smoking. Didn't take anything anyone said offensively 

I know I'm still a noob, despite the fact that I have stacks of boxes and full humidors, I'm still a noob to all this, so I figured I would speak up and see if others had similar experiences at the beginning.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Interesting topic Martin.

I think personality has a lot to do with it, hand in hand with genetics. I came to the conclusion a long time ago that I don't have an overabundance of taste receptors. I can't pick out all these individual flavors I read about in the reviews. But here's the thing. I really don't want to. 

Nothing against the people that get wisps of dried fig and sweet molasses from their glass of merlot, I think that's great, but its just not my thing. Its not my personality, not what floats my boat. I open the bottle and hopefully enjoy the smell and taste sensations as a complete package, as a whole. Same with cigars. Chasing down that stone fruit in the second third doesn't interest me so much.

I love great food, wine, cigars and whiskeys. I especially love the social aspect of these things, breaking bread with friends and strangers alike, I like the ritual and the customs, and I love the taste sensations. For me, its all one package, greater than the sum of its individual parts.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mvorbrodt said:


> Guys guys guys, I know
> I was simply sharing my thoughts after a year+ of smoking. Didn't take anything anyone said offensively
> 
> *I didn't see anything you said as being offensive at all and Warren and I and others are just answering as if we were at a B&M having a cigar with you. Anytime I answer any post I try to answer as if I were sitting down and just shooting the bull.*
> ...


*I tend to have "cigar envy" when I see that you are buying up a lot of great cigars...as a 'noob' you already have a great assortment of very good cigars including some very fine Habanos. Yes, most everyone develops their taste in the beginning and some develop quicker than others but it isn't a race. We see on here a lot of brothers who are in kind of a rush to get to the Cigar Promise Land...or trying to know everything about cigars within a years time. If anything I think us FOG's are just saying..enjoy the ride..don't make a science out of it or create a timetable...it will come.*


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Life is not the end of the path.

Life is the path.

I remember smoking a PSD4 years ago when they were still fairly new. I was stunned. It overwhelmed me. To this day I've never smoked another PSD4 that compared to that one.

We never know how lucky we are until we look back in retrospect.

Here we are, all BOTLs smoking the greatest cigars in the world. I just commented on a thread about Cohiba Robustos from 2010. It's entirely possible that these could turn into the greatest robustos of all time. Imagine that.

Many of us remember the dark days of the cigar boom. High prices, poor quality control. We're on the other end of that spectrum now.

Martin, please don’t get in such a hurry that you miss the joys of what may well turn out to be some of the best cigars ever.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Interesting topic Martin.
> 
> I think personality has a lot to do with it, hand in hand with genetics. I came to the conclusion a long time ago that I don't have an overabundance of taste receptors. I can't pick out all these individual flavors I read about in the reviews. But here's the thing. I really don't want to.
> 
> ...


 +1 ! I couldn't have said it better myself. It is a package deal for me too. I like wine for it's flavor, NOT FLAVORS. Same with whiskey, and cigars. I guess my problem was that I didn't hear people talk about billion flavors in wine or whiskey (because I don't frequent those discussions), but I do hear it every day about cigars, and was beginning to wonder if there's something wrong with me and my experience. After reading your post I feel much better. I think I'll just accept and enjoy my experience for what it is, and I'll stop seeking improvement or difference. If a better pallet comes, so be it, but if not, after reading all those replies, I don't think I'll ever worry about it again.



Cigary said:


> *I tend to have "cigar envy" when I see that you are buying up a lot of great cigars...as a 'noob' you already have a great assortment of very good cigars including some very fine Habanos. Yes, most everyone develops their taste in the beginning and some develop quicker than others but it isn't a race. We see on here a lot of brothers who are in kind of a rush to get to the Cigar Promise Land...or trying to know everything about cigars within a years time. If anything I think us FOG's are just saying..enjoy the ride..don't make a science out of it or create a timetable...it will come.*


At the expense of new clothing LOL  This drives my wife insane! She has to beg me to get new $30 pants while I'm unpacking $400 worth of new cigars 



bpegler said:


> Life is not the end of the path.
> 
> Life is the path.
> 
> ...


Yes sir! I know sir! I'll stop worrying about it starting RIGHT NOW! Tonight I'll smoke HdM EE and I'll let it lead the way.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mvorbrodt said:


> +1 ! I couldn't have said it better myself. It is a package deal for me too. I like wine for it's flavor, NOT FLAVORS. Same with whiskey, and cigars. I guess my problem was that I didn't hear people talk about billion flavors in wine or whiskey (because I don't frequent those discussions), but I do hear it every day about cigars, and was beginning to wonder if there's something wrong with me and my experience. After reading your post I feel much better. I think I'll just accept and enjoy my experience for what it is, and I'll stop seeking improvement or difference. If a better pallet comes, so be it, but if not, after reading all those replies, I don't think I'll ever worry about it again.
> 
> At the expense of new clothing LOL  This drives my wife insane! She has to beg me to get new $30 pants while I'm unpacking $400 worth of new cigars
> 
> Yes sir! I know sir! I'll stop worrying about it starting RIGHT NOW! Tonight I'll smoke HdM EE and I'll let it lead the way.


*Hey Martin...you've got your priorities right as far as cigars and pants. My best pants have draw strings on them and adjust to any size.* :dance:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> *Hey Martin...you've got your priorities right as far as cigars and pants. My best pants have draw strings on them and adjust to any size.* :dance:


I call them my Thanksgiving pants.....


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread is plenty of great advice for those that have been smoking for only a short time. My experience with cigars lies mainly with non cubans though I've smoked some cubans to realize that I'd like to keep a nice supply of them on hand. That being said, I'd like provide my two cents on describing flavors in a cigar. 

I personally like to take notes of every cigar that I smoke for the first few times to see how it has evolved over time. I think the fact that I cook with a larger variety of spices has helped me to develop some sort of pallet, though not nearly to the point that I am satisfied. Even still, there will be many times when I can't pinpoint a specific flavor that I am picking up and there she is, my girlfriend to the rescue to take a puff and she tells me. She doesn't smoke cigar/cigarettes and yet can still pick out flavors when needed. 

Whether it's genetics or experience, I see smoking as an enjoyable experience and never try to rush it. I'll get there when I get there.


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

I would suggest, if you can, try smoking every once in a while with someone with a refined palate. I'm willing to bet you can taste a range of flavors just fine, but identifying them is difficult. I know in my case (with both wine and cigars) there have been plenty of times where a more experienced friend will point out a flavor and i'm like: "HEY, you're right, it does taste like that!". You see, i can taste the flavors, but only until someone else identifies it can I make the connection. And of course, with experience, you will begin identifying flavors on your own. (and using your refined palate to train the new wave of newbies!)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You probably have billy goat palate syndrome Martin it is incurable. Best thing you can do is send all your cigars to the troops!!!!!!!!!!!
hwell::boom::smoke2::ask:


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Just an idea on helping you pinpoint some flavors in cigars (this has also helped me pick out specific flavors in food and in wine as well):

Take a look at the most common flavor profiles that come up when people are describing cigars: cocoa, vanilla, coffee, espresso, pepper (red, black, white, etc), cinnamon, cedar, leather, etc.

Now go to your spice cabinet and taste some cocoa powder, vanilla extract, black pepper. Eat a raw coffee bean. Sniff/chew on a piece of cedar or leather. You get the idea. This helps (me, at least) identify a specific taste/flavor/aroma. Then when I smoke a cigar with those flavors, I'm more easily able to identify what that flavor is.

I did this a lot when I was first really getting into wines. I'd hear people talk about blackberry, blueberry, apple, pear, honey, etc, flavors in wines, and to me, it would just taste "like wine." Once you think about specific individual flavors though, your mind is more able to identify them, even if they are mixed with other flavors, such as in cigars, wine, and so forth.

Try it out, I think you might see some improvement in your ability to distinguish individual flavors.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Martin
As your stock ages, I believe that many of the flavors will be less
muttled ( Bob, thanks for the word muttled), and more defined.

I believe all cc's need yrs before the flavors get pronounced


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Man, what a great thread!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Mutombo said:


> Just an idea on helping you pinpoint some flavors in cigars (this has also helped me pick out specific flavors in food and in wine as well):
> 
> Take a look at the most common flavor profiles that come up when people are describing cigars: cocoa, vanilla, coffee, espresso, pepper (red, black, white, etc), cinnamon, cedar, leather, etc.
> 
> ...


Great post here :smoke2:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> I love great food, wine, cigars and whiskeys. I especially love the social aspect of these things, breaking bread with friends and strangers alike, I like the ritual and the customs, and I love the taste sensations. For me, its all one package, greater than the sum of its individual parts.


This is perfect, I would say this is what it is about for me and probably many others. As for the palette, I am still a noob as well and look forward to continuing the journey down the path.

Great thread.

Best regards, tony


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Tony is that a Partagas short with what looks to be a Bells Oberon beer in the background in your avatar??

If so, you sir are the man!!

Jim


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

xhris said:


> I would suggest, if you can, try smoking every once in a while with someone with a refined palate. I'm willing to bet you can taste a range of flavors just fine, but identifying them is difficult. I know in my case (with both wine and cigars) there have been plenty of times where a more experienced friend will point out a flavor and i'm like: "HEY, you're right, it does taste like that!". You see, i can taste the flavors, but only until someone else identifies it can I make the connection. And of course, with experience, you will begin identifying flavors on your own. (and using your refined palate to train the new wave of newbies!)


THIS is the best advice on this thread.

Also, take notes, take notes, take notes. And, do some things that are unconventional.... light up two or three different cigars at once and compare them. Take a few cigars of the same type, smoke them at different rates of speed, outdoors/indoors, with various beverages, etc. 
Play with it.

Martin, you're like me,,,,,impatient. So go with that. Smoke 'em like there's no tomorrow, expect it all NOW.

In the words of Dear Abby,,,,"you are what you are, and you ain't what you ain't"

Go for it in your unique Martin style!!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

If I am searching for nuance I head to the garage with water. Nuance, while fun to search out doesn't trip my trigger. I love the totality of the experience, whether we are talking about food, drink, or tobacco.

The two best cigars I have ever enjoyed were sublime, after that I couldn't tell you what they tasted like. And as for my cigars tasting like coffee, I don't think I have ever tasted coffee in a cigar. How would I know anyway because if you ask me what coffee tastes like I would tell you Kahlua and French Vanilla...lol!!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Mutombo said:


> Now go to your spice cabinet and taste some cocoa powder, vanilla extract, black pepper. Eat a raw coffee bean. Sniff/chew on a piece of cedar or leather. You get the idea. This helps (me, at least) identify a specific taste/flavor/aroma.
> 
> Try it out, I think you might see some improvement in your ability to distinguish individual flavors.


Great advice!

Except I would be cautious about applying this to "barnyard".

Experiential education has its limits.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Great advice!
> 
> Except I would be cautious about applying this to "barnyard".
> 
> Experiential education has its limits.


:lol:


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

mvorbrodt said:


> Can a person even remember what a cigar tasted like a year ago? If say I get a box of Monti #4 that as of right now in my opinion suck money ballz, smoke one, then let them sit for a year+, how will I remember what they used to taste like? Notepad?


Take notes and compare. what it boils down to me these days is... I either remember it as being good, not so good, horrible, or pretty damn good the last time I smoked one, then compare. keeps it simple for me.



mvorbrodt said:


> I think I may have reached the peek of my flavor identity ability. That's fine I suppose. Though when I read some of your posts on here I wonder, will I ever experience Cuban cigars in such a multi-dimensional way as some senior guys on here do?


sit back and relax. enjoy the cigar. I've ruined moments with cigars trying to discern something I might or might not have tasted or experienced. Think more about what your own enjoyment is.



mvorbrodt said:


> I could really get into trans like state when smoking... BUT HOW?


Any good cigar will put me in an calmer state of mind if I let myself relax in the moment. doesn't happen when I look for it though. It just hits ya


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

JCK said:


> Take notes and compare. what it boils down to me these days is... I either remember it as being good, not so good, horrible, or pretty damn good the last time I smoked one, then compare. keeps it simple for me.


JI!!!!!!!!!! :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> JI!!!!!!!!!! :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


I agree Donnie, nice to see some REAL FOG's posting again, awesome!


----------

